
Fabric. Because finding freelance work sucks. - jordanbrown
http://www.usefabric.com/
======
vasco
I wonder how many freelancers there are on a site with no open registrations,
and if that comes close to "all" of them. You'll have to do better to get my
email address.

------
pbnjay
not enough info. no privacy policy or anything to appease me about providing
my email address. how does the "finding" work? do I get spammed by crappy jobs
like every other "freelance work finding" service?

Also, fabric is the name of a pretty popular server tool... and i'm not sure
how "fabric" translates to the sonar/radar image on the front page.

------
adrianpike
I'm not sure if this is for me as a freelancer, or for me as someone wanting
to hire a freelancer.

From the sonar bubble, it seems as it's a marketplace for me to hawk my wares
as a freelancer, and for potential clients to find me. The tagline seems like
it's for me as a freelancer to find clients. Who's your customer?

Finding leads actually isn't the biggest pain I have as a freelancer - it's
keeping the deal flow constant. I'm just a one-man shop, so I have to take
time away from billable hours to switch into sales mode and get more gigs
lined up.

Help me with that pain and I'll gladly pony up cash.

~~~
jordanbrown
it's keeping the deal flow constant -> that was our problem and that is the
problem fabric is going to strive to solve.

------
mgrouchy
Don't know what this does, or how useful it would be, but that is a pretty
sexy landing page.

